# Bios erkennt SATA-Controller nicht



## onaznic (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen:

ich habe in mein Tyan S2927 einen PCIe-x8 SATAIII-Controller eingebaut, dieser wird jedoch vom Bios des Mainboards nicht erkannt, d.h. das Bios des Controllers erscheint während des Hochfahrens nicht, daran angeschlossene Festplatten werden im Mainboard-Bios nicht erkannt, so dass ich nicht davon booten kann. Unter Windows (Win 7 x64) hingegen arbeitet der Controller (Marvell-Chip) einwandfrei.
Ich habe die Karte schon im x16-Slot ausprobiert, aber es ändert sich nichts. Auch das Ausstecken aller anderen Steckkarten bzw. Deaktivieren nicht benötigter Onboard-Devices half nicht.

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Timsu (16. Dezember 2012)

Welcher SATA Controller ist es denn?


----------



## onaznic (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Timsu,

es ist ein Manhattan SAS/SATA-Controller mit einem Marvell 9485 Chip.


----------



## mattinator (16. Dezember 2012)

Entweder musst Du im BIOS Deines Mainboards die Option aktivieren, dass BIOS von Erweiterungskarten aktiviert werden sollen (Show Legacy BIOS o.Ä.) oder die Controller-Karte besitzt keine eigenes BIOS und ist somit nicht bootfähig. Poste mal noch die Konfiguration Deines PC's (Mainboard etc.). Wo hast Du eigentlich diesen exotischen Controller gekauft ? Für das gleiche Geld gibt es doch sicher auch gestandene Marken.


----------



## onaznic (16. Dezember 2012)

Also das Mainboard ist ein Tyan Thunder n3600B (S2927) mit nForcePro 3600 Chipsatz. Da ich auf eine Samsung-SSD 830 umgestiegen bin und das Board nur

SATA II-Anschlüsse besitzt sowie keinen AHCI-Modus anbietet, habe ich einen SATA III-Controller gesucht und bin auf diesen gekommen: 

2 Port Mini-SAS SFF-8087/SATA PCI-Express-Karte intern im Conrad Online Shop | 975512.


----------



## Timsu (16. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn es kein wirklich konstruktiver Vorschlag ist, wennes noch geht, würde ich den Controller zurückschicken, und mir für weniger Geld was weitaus besseres zulegen:
Suche mal bei ebay nach IBM M1015.


----------



## onaznic (16. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das werd ich wohl machen müssen, denn wenn ich von dem Controller nicht booten kann, dann hat es so keinen Sinn.

Danke für eure Antworten, ich werde mal nach dem IBM-Teil suchen.


----------



## mattinator (16. Dezember 2012)

Der IBM M1015 ist wohl etwas übertrieben. Kannst auch noch mal hier schauen: SATA-Controller mit SATA 6Gb/s: 1x/2x/4x Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU / Schnittstellenkarten mit Schnittstelle: PCIe x1/PCIe x4/PCIe x8/PCIe 2.0 x1/PCIe 2.0 x4/PCIe 2.0 x8, SATA 6Gb/s: 1x/2x/4x Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU. Ich hatte z.B. auf einem nForce-Mainboard mit dieser Karte von einer OCZ Vertex 2 gebootet: Star USB 3 /SATA 6Gb/s PCI Express Karte. Allerdings war ACHI erst nach einem BIOS-Flash verfügbar. Getestet hatte ich auch diese hier in einem nicht bei ASUS als kompatibel gelisteten Mainboard: ASUS U3S6, 2x USB 3.0/2x SATA 6Gb/s, PCIe 2.0 x4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU. Funktionierte prinzipiell incl. Boot, machte allerdings unter Windows XP Probleme mit den USB-Geräten.


----------



## Timsu (16. Dezember 2012)

Leider sind die alle ziemlich langsam, es fehlen einige Funktionen und es gibt öfter mal Treiberprobleme.
Der IBM kann falls gewünscht noch zusätzlich RAID 0/1/10 in Hardware oder mit anderer Firmware als reiner SAS HBA dienen.


----------



## onaznic (16. Dezember 2012)

Also RAID muß eigentlich nicht sein, allerdings sollte die Performance stimmen. Ich hatte die Samsung-SSD mal an den nicht bootfähigen Controller angeschlossen und sowohl mit dem  AS SSD-Benchmark als auch mit ATTO Werte um die 400 MB/s beim seq. Lesen und Schreiben erreicht. Also an sich ist das Teil nicht soo schlecht. Werde mir einen bootfähigen Controller für die Systemplatte zulegen und den alten für eventuelle zukünftige Laufwerke mal behalten.


----------



## mattinator (16. Dezember 2012)

Ein Controller mit Marvell MV-91xx 92xx (88SE91xx/92xx) Ahci/Raid Chip (PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_90xx&CC_ & PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_91xx&CC_) sollte von der Performance schon reichen, schneller geht es für die genannte Nutzung mit dem IBM-Controller nicht wirklich. Die genannten Karten von MSI und ASUS enthalten so einen Chip. Alternativ gibt es momentan noch Karten mit Asmedia- oder LSI-Chips, wobei letztere hauptsächlich im Server-Bereich positioniert werden (SAS- oder SATA-Platten). Der IBM M1015 hat auch einen LSI-Chip und dadurch möglicherweise geringe Vorteile. Bei der Nutzung mit der genannte SSD wird das wohl kaum eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## onaznic (19. Dezember 2012)

Da ich auf dem Gebiet kein Fachmann bin, mal eine blöde Frage: kann es auch sein, dass das Bios der Controllerkarte zu "groß" ist, um vom Mainboard-Bios geladen zu werden?


----------



## mattinator (20. Dezember 2012)

Nö, das Mainboard-BIOS erkennt die Steckkarten und darauf enthaltene BIOS's. Durch diese Mechanismen wird das BIOS jeder Erweiterungskarte in einen Verfürbaren RAM-Bereich gemappt und von dort geladen (falls diese Funktion aktiviert ist). Kannst ja mal im Handbuch suchen, ob es eine derartige Option gibt (http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tyan.com%2Fmanuals%2Fm_s2927_100.pdf&ei=5UbSUJKEOIHbswaCz4D4Bg&usg=AFQjCNHEh4ZzYV6M_gtKZvq2aF_-bZaZCg&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.Yms&cad=rja, S. 64, "Add On ROM Display Mode" "Force BIOS", "Quick Boot" und "Quiet Boot" auf "Disabled", "Interrupt 19 Capture" auf "Enabled"). Wenn mit den genannten Optionen keine BIOS-Meldungen von der Erweiterungskarte kommen, hat sie wohl wirklich kein eigenes BIOS. Aber die Karte  würde ich sowieso zurückgeben und was anderes probieren.


----------



## onaznic (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
das Problem ist gelöst: im Mainboardbios gibt es unter "Advanced"-"Onboard Devices" die Option "Onboard LAN OpROM". Habe diese 
auf "Disabled" gesetzt, und ab sofort erscheint das Controllerbios und die angeschlossene SSD wird als Bootlaufwerk erkannt.


----------



## onaznic (25. Dezember 2012)

Noch eine Frage zu dem Treiber für den Marvell-Chip 88SE9485: weiß jemand, ob der Treiber den Trim-Befehl an die SSD weiterreicht?


----------



## onaznic (29. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe mal versucht, mich wegen dieser Frage an den Marvell-Support zu wenden, aber die scheinen nur Anfragen zu beantworten, wenn man ein " Non-Disclosure Agreement " (wohl eine Art Verschwiegenheitserklärung) vorlegen kann.

Gibt es (außer O&O Defrag 14, das keine SAS- oder SCSI-Treiber unterstüzt) vielleicht noch ein Tool, das das herstellerunabhängige trimmen von SSD`s erlaubt? Es gibt zwar von Samsung das Tool "SSD Magician", aber das setzt wohl einen AHCI-Treiber vorraus.


----------

